

Don’t Have a College Degree? Your Chances for Unemployment Have Just Doubled - ragincajun
http://jobplotter.com/blog/education-affects-unemployment/

======
tokenadult
How did that work out for Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg?

Anyway, it's a drag at any level of education to not have a job, but there are
plenty of unemployed people even with postgraduate degrees. More worrisome,
perhaps, is that degrees are not good proxies for good performance on the job,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4165474>

so instead any smart employer newly hiring a job applicant will be giving that
job applicant a work-sample test. It's possible for young people with a
computer science degree to fail to get past a coding test for a programming
job, so even some of the most desired college degrees are not a guarantee of
employment.

------
timaelliott
Nice try, overpriced US universities and for-profit degree mills.

